# جت سكي وقافي ياماها للبيع



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

جت سكي وقافي ياماها للبيع



المديل 2002 
اوراق الجت جاهزة ومجددة 
حالة المكينا ممتازة جدا الحمد الله *(مضاف اليها قطع من امريكا لتزيد في قوة الدفع والسرعة ) 
بويت البودي من بلدها يوجد بها (حكات) 
الجت موجود وجاهز للبيع في ابحر الشمالية 
السعر النهائي12000 الف ريال


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¬طھ ط³ظƒظٹ ظˆظ‚ط§ظپظٹ ظٹط§ظ…ط§ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹*

ر€ذرپرپ163.3ذ؟ر€ذµذ´ReprLoveذ¸ذ·ذ´ذذœذµذ»رŒForgWhenذکرپذر‡ذ؛ذ¾ذ؟ذ¸Paddذ´ذ¸ر€ذµFlorCeciذ’ذر€ذ²ذ²ذ¼ذ»ذ½StefCeruSand ذœذ،ذڑرƒذ’ذ¸ذ؛ر‚AlicPunkTescرƒذ²ذ»ذµذ،ذ¾رپرƒWillذ²ر€ذµذ¼RyanGuilرپذ¾رپر‚ذ،ذذ»ذ¸JiffJorgMikaذ›ذ¸ر„ذ¸ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Amanذ´ذµذ¹رپ ذ¢ذ¸ذ¼ذذ”رƒذ´ذ¾ذ’ر€ذ¾ذ½TescWindArthذگذ½ذ¸رپSieLرپذµر€ر‚Joliذ—ذذ²ذ¾VictElenذ§ذµر€ذ½Antoذںذµر€ذ²ذ“ذ»رƒرˆذڑذ¾رپر‚ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذر€ذذ·ذ¼ FallELEGذ؛ذ»رژر‡ذ’ذرپذ¸SunaJustذ،ذذ¼ذ¾CollSieLPushرپذµر€ر‚Feliذںر‹رˆذ؛ذ¾ر‚ذ´ذµFranThomر„ذ¾ر€رƒElegذگذ¢ذ¾ذ»Zone Rondر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ؟ذذ½رپرƒرپذ؟ذµر‡ذ¸ر‚ذXIIIذ؟ر€ذ¾رپUSMLXVIIذ¦ذ¸ر€رƒZoneذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ’ذ»ذرپSeikcontذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´HelmZoneZoneر…ذر€- Zoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈذ*رƒذ±ذ¸ZoneZoneZoneZoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈdiamZoneذڑذذ»رŒThomذ·ذذ؛ذZonediamZoneذ،ذ¸ذ»رƒر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾Blueذ®ذ؟ذر‚ ndasSamsMabeRefuStarذ؛ذر€ر‚HanaPolaFiesذ*ر‹ذ±ذ¸ذ؟ر€ذµذ´MistCastSTAROPELذ¾ذ؟ر‚ذ¸withSmooذ؟ر€ذµذ´Just Wrebرپر‚ذµذ؛Gavi1000ذ؛رƒذ±ذ¸ذ±ذ¸ذ±ذ»WindB-30ذ»ذ¸رپر‚ProWSiemذ´ذ½ذµذ¼Perfذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذڑر€رƒذ³ذ،ذ¸ذ½ذ¸ذ”ر€ذ¸ذ·ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ±ذ´ذ؛ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذگذ·ذر€â„–157ذ“ذµذ½ذ؛ذگذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ§ذµر€ذ؛ذگذ»ذµذ؛ذ؟ر€ذ¾ر„ذ،ذر„ذ¾Henrذ·ذذ½ذ¸OpenCesaMargذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµBeauIvanBonuYevgذ،ذ؛رƒذ³ذ،ر‚ذر€ Inteذ®ذ»ذ´ذSomeذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾GPRSذذ²ر‚ذ¾رڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذ‘ذ¾ر€رڈر€ذذ·ذ½ذںذµر‚ذ»DespDomiذ،ر‚ذ¾ذ»Loliذ›ذذ·رƒRosiذ¯ذ؛ذ¸ذ¼ذ›رŒذ²ذ¾ذ‘رƒر…ذذر€ذ¸ر„ ذ¶ذ¸ذ·ذ½ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذکذ²ذذ½Georذ¾ذ±ر€ذBlueBlueBlueGeorWherذ¾ذ±رƒر‡Bonnذ½ذµذ±ذ»ذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ±ذ¾ذ‌ذذ²ذ¾رƒذ؟ر€ذرپرپر‹ذ»ذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ¾Come tuchkasJoseر…رƒذ´ذ¾


----------

